# How to connect 5.1 analog audio system to PS4



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 30, 2014)

Howdy lads,

I have a Genius 5.1 6000 surround sound system and it's pure analog without any DAC.
http://www.geniusnet.com/Genius/wSite/ct?xItem=16678&ctNode=146

How would I go about connecting it up to the PS4?

Would I just buy an RCA to HDMI\SPDIFF adapter or would I require an actual DAC to get the job done?

Cheers lads.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Apr 30, 2014)

Something like this should do the job 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-1-AC3-DTS...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item2c808ab047

I have no idea how the quality is though, but this was one of the only ones I could find.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 1, 2014)

Seems pretty good to me, It's affordable too and has the input\outputs that I need ^^

I'll certainly put this on the watch list and continue my search for something better if at all possible 

Cheers.


----------

